# Traditional Kills 2009



## Al33

Good luck everyone and Happy New Year!


----------



## fountain

here ya go!


----------



## robert carter

Heres number 1 for the year for me..RC


----------



## ky_longbow

*CONGRATS RC !!! *


----------



## fountain

heres #2


----------



## ky_longbow

MAN I smell bacon cooking drifting on the wind all the way up here in KY------LOL
GOOD JOB fountain !!!


----------



## robert carter

2 and 3 for the year...


----------



## gsubo

Number one pig for the year..first trad. kill.


----------



## DAGATOR16

Well, I did not get to end my GA. season in the woods because I was sick. I felt cheated. So, I got an invite to end the season in AL. this past weekend. I took advantage of the situation and took this fine unicorn @ 15 yards quartering away. Tracked 70 yards. A great way to end the 08-09 season! I was truly blessed this year!
Clay


----------



## Al33

Good for you Clay!!!!!! Congrat's and glad you got well enough to go again.

Congrat's to all of you that have already drawn blood!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

*Almost stepped on this dude yesterday*

Went looking for pigs with RC.  I was trailing behind him, and he had already stepped right next to this joker and got him riled up.  I don't think I would have seen him if he hadn't had his mouth wide open displaying his pearly whites.  He tried to eat my judo point and choked to death.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Haven't killed one of these in a great long while.


----------



## Apex Predator

First of 2009!


----------



## robert carter

Pig from a week or so ago.






John Bookhart , Chris and myself with a spud each.RC


----------



## robert carter

No question in our choice of hunting quivers...RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes

*2/18/09*

First pig for the year.


----------



## rapid fire

Hey, I recognize that gate.


----------



## SELFBOW

I get to post in here finally


----------



## robert carter

Thats a mess of "Spuds".RC


----------



## robert carter

2 more spuds from Butler.RC


----------



## robert carter

Fort Stewart pig.RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Pork chop from the swamp.
Chris


----------



## ky_longbow

congrats Chris- ya snuck this one in on me !!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

ky_longbow said:


> congrats Chris- ya snuck this one in on me !!!



I try to keep a low profile with them littluns.


----------



## Bowchef

Coupla weeks ago in Bama.


----------



## Al33

Bowchef said:


> Coupla weeks ago in Bama.



Nice one bowchef!


----------



## Apex Predator

That's a good one Doug.

I killed this grilling hog today on an island in the swamp.  Lot's of water in there right now!


----------



## ky_longbow

Marty-
congrats--------- you are really getting them A.P. bows bloody !!!


----------



## BGBH

Got this ole boy this evening....25 lbs ,5 beards(haven't measured yet) & 1 1/2"spurs...been a good evening in Ky...


----------



## ChrisSpikes

That's a heck of a bird!  
Chris


----------



## BGBH

Thanks Chris....now gotta find something(bullfrogs & groundhogs) to chase while waiting on deer season.....


----------



## Stickbow

Awesome turkey BGBH!! Congrats!! Man I have GOT to find me a place to hunt! Congrats again!!


----------



## Apex Predator

I killed this one this morning.  "Bloody Marsh" got her second one!  I'm loving this bow!  This hog was quartering hard to me at 10 yards.  The arrow hit low on the scapula and drove through one lung, arteries at the top of the heart, and stopped in the liver.  She made it 50 yards.


----------



## Al33

Way to go Marty!!!!!!! Good shootin' buddy.


----------



## Stickbow

Great Job Marty!! WTG


----------



## hogdgz

Congrats to you Marty!!!


----------



## robert carter

This is the one from last weeks boat hunt.Number 6 for the year .RC


----------



## Al33

robert carter said:


> This is the one from last weeks boat hunt.Number 6 for the year .RC


RC, was that REALLY a traditional bow kill or did you just drown the rascal?
Congrat's again on #6 of 2009.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

*RC's Hunting Quiver*



robert carter said:


> No question in our choice of hunting quivers...RC



Would someone PM me on where to get one of the quivers like RC is using??? 

Thanks...


----------



## ChrisSpikes

June 20th
9 yards


----------



## ky_longbow

Chris- youre a killing machine, just remind me ta never tick you off when you have a bow in youre hand........GOOD SHOOTING !


----------



## WarrenWomack

I really enjoyed checking out this thread. 

Ya'll are a bunch of stone cold killers.    My kind of folks, for sure. 

Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Apex Predator

I hunted a half day today in the river swamp and managed to kill a good eatin' hog.  

My new arrows performed flawlessly on this small hog.  Moving from 640 grains down to 508 had me worried.  My FOC is still 24%, and these Easton Epic 600s are smaller diameter than the CE Heritage I am used to.  It blew right through this quartering away hog.  Small hog, but still a good start.  These Wensel Woodsmans are the bomb!  

"Bloody Marsh was born in March and has already led me to three hog kills.  I am really looking forward to deer season!


----------



## Bow Bender

*Grilled Sampler Platter*

Ran into this guy week before last.  Smoked 'em on the grill w/ some apple wood and spicy rub!


Shot this 42" 'geechee gar w/ Shane Collier Monday.  Boy he didn't like that and put up a real fight!  



He was an awesome pearl black.....


----------



## Al33

Congrat's Rusty!!! Nice pig, nice gar, and HUGE tree.

Great photo's, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hogdgz

Congrats to you Rusty, thats a good way to warm up for dear season. Hope you can head south one of these days and hunt with  us again.

Chase


----------



## robert carter

Good porker Rusty and Gar. I been thinking about trying bowfishing but cant keep my eye off the swamp when I`m in a boat.RC


----------



## Apex Predator

Great job guys!


----------



## CallMaker

*Before and after*

I'm a little late getting this posted but here are before and after pix of my spring Merriams gobbler. He was nice enough to pose a little before I shot him. Called this guy in about 5:00 PM with one of my scratchbox calls and one of my wingbones. Worked him for almost an hour before he presented a shot.  Finally took the shot at 5 yards and he went only about 30 after the hit.

Before:





After:


----------



## ChrisSpikes

That's a beautiful bird Ed.  Really neat having the before and after pictures.


----------



## DAGATOR16

Clay, Chase, Dendy (Clay's hog)


----------



## DAGATOR16

JayBird, John, Clay (John's hog)


----------



## DAGATOR16

JayBird


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Here's a cow Caribou I got on Sept. 01, 2009 in Quebec. I shot it on an island about 20 wide by 60 yards long. 8 yard shot and 10 yards on land and another 50 yards in the water before turning belly up. My guide came by in the boat and retrieved the cow 500 yards down wind. He took her to shore and quarter her up so that's my only picture of my Caribou. Mike


----------



## robert carter

Good deal on ya`lls critters fellas. Mike you shoulda just shucked off your clothes and swam out there and got that Bou.lol


  Here is my last pig from a week or so ago.RC


----------



## ky_longbow

9-9-09 doe.....
figured i better add the pic here ........


----------



## sawtooth

9-12-09. big ole fat doe. 23 yards. easton 2016. magnus 125 two blade. 55# martin mamba. and a good luck turkey feather. YEE-HAW!! D.


----------



## ky_longbow

big Jim's buffalo longbow 57 # , 2018's and a ribtek 135W on the business end


----------



## Dave T

55# Black Widow longbow, Arrow Dynamics arrow and No Mercy Broadhead.


----------



## gobbler10ga

G&L bow magnus head


----------



## robert carter

Great bears fella and fine shooting Doug and sawtooth. Here is my first two deer of the year. A knothead from the ground and a Bullard Creek WMA doe.


----------



## rapid fire

Cobb County metro doe.


----------



## sawtooth

my first pig in a while. taken with my sweet shooting martin mamba, easton GG 2016's, and a magnus 125 two blade. not a pass through, but there were holes on both sides. I watched the hog tumble after only making it a few yards, which is good, because there wasn't a drop of blood to be found. I still like my two blade though!! D.


----------



## DAGATOR16

First blood with my Big Jim Buffalo Bow (Take down).


----------



## sawtooth

another doe. sept. 21 2009. martin mamba, easton 2016's and magnus 125 two blade.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

51lbs Shrew Samurai 58" long. Heitage 150 shaft with 160 Grizzly.


----------



## D.J. Smith

Great photos, Lots of good looking deer & hogs show here. I have a few to post from this year, Just not sure how to post pictures?? Can somebody please tell me how??
Thanks,
D.J. Smith
Lyons, Ga.


----------



## D.J. Smith

*West Texas Hunt*

Here are a few pictures of my West Texas hunt with Kent Osteam.


----------



## D.J. Smith

*Trad Doe*

This is a young doe, I shot on 9/18/09 with a Black Widow bow and a 125 Gr. woodsman head.


----------



## robert carter

Heres my small buck .RC


----------



## hogdgz

*First Deer of The Season!*

53# Black Widow Recurve and 2 blade Magnus

Shot him at 6 yds.


----------



## Apex Predator

I guess I should post my first deer of the year!

Took him at 25yds with my 63" straight longbow "Bloody Marsh".


----------



## CallMaker

Nice going AP. Pretty buck.


----------



## LanceColeman

Marty What are you and RC doin shootin deers wid horns?? yall know ya can't eat them thangs!!!

Opening morning






This Morning


----------



## ky_longbow

good job Lance ! i see those new 3 blade heads are working well for ya !
gonna have to try some of those...........


----------



## Apex Predator

Lance, I shoot whatever offers me the shot.  I will pass on bucks now, unless they are a monster.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

#1
Bullard Creek WMA
9/13
18 yards
Water Oaks






#2
Bullard Creek WMA
9/21
10 yards
Persimmons






Pig #4
Ocmulgee WMA
9/24
15 yards






#3
Ocmulgee WMA
9/25
14 yards
Crabapples


----------



## LanceColeman

Marty,

I'm pretty much the same way. But for some reasn I've been having these big dang RACKS walk just out of range on me in two of my spots. So they make me hold off. almost got me to stop breaking the does in one of my spots. Ya watch. I'll wiind up with a freezer full of does and a dink of a 3pt by the end of season (LOL!) And if it happens?? I'll be a happy camper.

GEEZ CHRIS!! that second doe is HUGE MAN!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

She was a LOAD!  I like 'em big like that.  They're easier to hit.


----------



## D.J. Smith

*Trad Buck*

I shot this spike buck on Oct. 2, I used a Predator classic 60" long  54# at 28" and on the end of the arrow was a 125 gr. Woodsman. This spike came to some water oaks I was covering and at 7 steps from the base of the tree, I let him hold one. The arrow went in just below the spine and came out on the right side.


----------



## CallMaker

Nice going D.J.


----------



## nimrodthehunter

*little buck*

First one of the season. Now I gotta wait till a big boy comes along or a nice fat doe.  I was not gonna shoot this guy, but he hung around my stand so long, and I kept thinkin about backstraps...

55# Fred Bear Grizzly, GT traditionals, 100 gr. inserts, 125 grain Magnus Snuffers. Gotta love them snuffers.


----------



## hogdgz

Man them broadheads shure did make him bleed good. 

Awesome and congrats.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Oct.08, 09 82 lb field dress doe. Shrew Samurai at 51lbs, 150g Grizzly on a Heritage 150 shaft.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Shrew Samurai, 58" long @51lbs,Heritage 150 shaft with a 190 Grizzly broad head. Mike


----------



## biker13

Longbow or recurve? Want to get back to traditional after all these years.58 y/o but willing to learn all over again.


----------



## CallMaker

Personal choice dlsbiker13 . Try to shoot a few of each and see which suits you the best.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

*#4*

Ocmulgee WMA
10/5
15 Yards
Campground


----------



## belle&bows

10/17/09

8:30am


----------



## schleylures

*d poole*

Wood arrow,turkey feather fletching,tied on with sinew,self nock. Was invited to hunt with Danny Beckwith(hatchet Dan).At his place. Thanks Dan! Old Indian recurve 45lb.


----------



## dpoole

*Donnies second traditional kill*

here it is /// eat your heart out


----------



## schleylures

*Dpoole does it gain*

Sunday afternoon Donnie shot another large doe


----------



## gurn

Boys I just joined up. 
Aint got to hunt this year much, but hope I can post something bigger before it's over. You fellers sure got the hogs down there!!


50# yard sale no brand longbow. Flu Flu arrow and Bear Razor head.


----------



## hogdgz

Congrast on the nice rabbit and welcome!


----------



## CallMaker

Welcome aboard gurn. Nice shootin' on the bunny.


----------



## gurn

Thanks boys!!
Glad ta be here.


----------



## hogdgz

*#2 for this season*

Shot this doe at 15yds, double lunge and complete pass through with arrow burying about another 6 inches in the dirt. She ran 15 yds and fell over dead. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

*#5*

Horse Creek WMA
10/21
10 yards
Water Oaks


----------



## ChrisSpikes

*#6*

Horse Creek WMA
10/25
10 yards
Swamp Chestnuts


----------



## ChrisSpikes

*#7*

Horse Creek WMA
10/29
4 yards
White Oaks


----------



## hogdgz

Chris you are a killer!!! Congrats man!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Nov. 04,2009 Clarke Co. doe, Samurai Supper Shrew at 51 lbs. 190g Grizzly on Heritage 150.

Nov. 08,2009, Clarke co. 8pt. Samurai Supper Shrew @51lbs 58" long, 150g Grizzly on Heritage 150.


----------



## BGBH

Good job everybody.......

Turkey Sept 7th






Sept 9th





Oct 1st





Oct 8th





Oct





Nov 1st





Nov 1st


----------



## robert carter

Almost forgot...a camp rat. Best shot of the year. 5 yards from my knees in the dark.RC


----------



## Mudfeather




----------



## hogdgz

*My Biggest Bow Buck!!!*

Killed him on a lok on over looking some intersecting trails and scrapes and rubs. Shot him at 9.30 at about 12 yds. Watched him go down, complete pass through. 53# Black Widow with a 2 blade magnus, and a 550 grain arrow. It was a great day!!!


----------



## CallMaker

Great buck, nice going!!!


----------



## OconeeDan

Good going everybody, especially Chase's buck.  Nice buck and coyote for you BGBH too.  Do squirrels count?


----------



## hogdgz

Of course squirells count, them little suckers is fast and hard to hit.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Pig #5
October 19th
Horse Creek WMA
12 yards







#8
November 9th
Private land
7 yards
Water Oaks






#9
November 16th
Private land
3 yards
Water Oaks


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Backyard rabbit shot at 27 yards with a Snuffer.


----------



## hogdgz

Great shot Chris!!!


----------



## CallMaker

*3:45 pm*

Got this guy at 3:45 this afternoon. He was with several does and another smaller buck. Shot at 10 paces with a DAS riser/Hoyt limbs, 43# @ 26", Excel 500's and an Ace broadhead. A complete pass through. Used a string tracker and without it I would have had a hard time finding this buck.


----------



## hogdgz

Congrats on a nice buck!!!


----------



## markland

Got this 6 1/2yo 8pt with a 28in neck on Nov 13th in IL along with 2 of these does later that week and the other 2 in Oct, but have only taken 2 deer in GA, has been a tough season around here for me, only seen 7 deer from a stand in GA, can' tell ya how many I saw in IL!!!  Mark


----------



## CallMaker

Looks like you are doing pretty good to me. Congratulations.


----------



## hogdgz

Congrats to you Mark, looks like you have had a great season. Nice buck!


----------



## Al33

Congrat's to Chris, CallMaker and Mark on some very nice bucks!


----------



## maconducks

Ya'll some killin machines!!  Awesome.


----------



## hogdgz

*# 4 of the year*

Shot this "swamp donkey" at 20 yds. She ran about 75 yds and piled up.  Shot her with a 2 blade magnus.


----------



## SOS

Finally gave up waiting on the big ones I had on trail cam - now to arrow one of those tricky does.....


----------



## SOS

Dang, Chase.  You've got trophy does to go with those trophy bucks.  What a great year for you!  Along with RC, Mark, Chris, Apex, Mudfeather, and others, (oh, and that Kentucky fellow, too - hope he doesn't run out of critters and come after ours!)...some killing machines out there.  Congrats to all.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

17 paces, red oak, pyramid style home built.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Christmas Buck


----------



## Tarboo hunter

Chris how do you like that hh cheeta?I notice you seem to use your predator a lot more.I imagine it is faster and shoots flatter than the hill.Is that the reason.Just wondering.Congradulations on a great season.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

I really like the Hill.  It carries like a feather, and is whisper quiet.  I enjoy shooting it more than any bow I've ever picked up.  But when it comes right down to it, I just shoot recurves better.


----------



## Mudfeather

I'll put a 2010 kill in here...I start my year over once deer season goes out!! A good big yearling shot with a Hill style home made bow, woos arrow tipped with a Delta...


----------



## Mudfeather

Another 2010  kill at the end of the 09 season


----------



## ralphbowhunter

*killed with my shafer recurve*

killed sunday after thanksgiving


----------



## markland

Nice and congrats, can't wait to start adding some hogs and turkeys to the kill sheet soon!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I guess we need a 2010 killing thread. There's been a few critter taking to the skinning shed and to the kitchen already. Mike


----------



## ky_longbow

i just wanna say congrats to all who made meat this past season...........y'all are some natural predators !!!!   

looking foward to the 2010 season !


----------



## Bow Bender

*Here's one from that cold snap.....last week of December.*


----------



## hogdgz

Congrats Rusty!!!


----------



## hogdgz

*First hog of the New Year!!!*

Killed this sow at Chickasawhatche!!!


----------

